# Stok Drum Charcoal Grill -> Smoker?



## tsiguy96 (Jul 2, 2013)

This grill is very high quality, I bought it from Target today for 50% off ($64!).  I am very impressed with the sturdiness and the build of the grill, the next step however is to turn it into a smoker.  Would using weber briquet holders work?  It is similar in size and structure to a weber 22.5".

http://www.target.com/p/st-k-drum-charcoal-grill/-/A-14282772#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink

I am considering a smokenator, the weber briquet holders, or finding some sort of modification to keep the charcoal in the middle (it comes with a charcoal holder for the middle) and distributing the heat evenly around and on top of it.  Any ideas?  Will post pictures of this grill tomorrow!


----------



## tsiguy96 (Jul 3, 2013)

what I want to do is take the ash catcher at the bottom and turn that into the charcoal holder, will that even work?  attached are schematics, can anyone let me know if this will work?













grill.jpg



__ tsiguy96
__ Jul 3, 2013


----------



## jwhsmoke (Aug 5, 2017)

I know this is 30 years later, but I simply do a two zone, with hickory chips, and drip pan if needed. Granted, I have not yet smoked a brisket or a pork butt, but I have smoked salsa, bacon-wrapped jalapenos, taco meat, and chili, and they all turned out pretty good.


----------

